# Sunday,Sept. 27, 2015 Atlanta Auction



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Semiannual Tropical Fish and Aquatic Plant Auction – NEW LOCATION

The Atlanta Area Aquarium Association is holding its Fall Auction on Sunday, September 27th starting at 11:00 AM at the Atlanta Marriott Century Center/Emory Area (2000 Century Boulevard NE, Atlanta, GA 30345.) Registration begins at 10 AM. Thousands of tropical fish and aquatic plants will be sold, as well as used aquariums and equipment. Experts available to answer your questions. For more information, visit www.atlantaaquarium.com.


----------

